# Lohnt sich ein Echolot



## Bergsieger (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

 ich habe jetzt so langsam das Geld für einen Echolot zusammen.Ein Boot kaufe ich mir aber vorerst nicht.Macht es sinn sich ein Echolot zu kaufen wenn man kein Boot hat ? Kann man auch so sinvoll mit echolot fischen ?


----------



## banditz (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

ob es sich lohnt oder sinn macht  kann ich dir auch nicht sagen  ich selbst werde mir das humminbird smartcast rf 15e kaufen . es ist ein echolot welches mann vom ufer aus  und vom boot aus benutzen kann . die meinungen hierzugehen allerdingsweit ausseinander ,da ich aber nun mal uferangler bin habe ich hierzu entschieden. der günstigste preis den ich bis jetzt in erfahrung gebracht habe ist 249 €  ein ersatzsender nochmal 33€  es gibt es allerdings als rf 10 , rf 20 , rf30 auch günstiger

wenn du es nicht kennst gib es mal bei google ein da kannste es nachlesen.


bis denne  banditz


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

ob sich ein Echolot lohnt oder nicht, läßt sich doch so nicht beantworten. #c Wo willst du denn angeln? Auf was willst du denn angeln? |kopfkrat  Davon hängt es doch erstmal ab, ob es überhaupt braucht und besonders dann, welches das beste für dich ist.

... Also dann schreib mal ....#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

Naja, vom Ufer aus hats bei mir immer mit dem Lotblei gereicht.
Es gibt ja so Echolote, wie oben beschrieben, die man auch (wie und wofür auch immer) vom Ufer aus einsetzen kann.
Für das Geld würde ich mir aber lieber gute Ruten oder Rollen kaufen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

Moin, ich hatte mein erstes Echolot auch gekauft als ich noch kein Boot hatte. Aber aus dem Grund das ich in Norge im Urlaub dann immer eins habe. Sprich ich habe es nur ein mal im Jahr gebraucht. Für mich hat sich das damals gelohnt. Mehr kann ich dazu eigentlich nicht sagen. 
Nur das ich das Thema ins neu angelegte Echolotforum verschiebe.


----------



## kabeljau (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*



			
				banditz schrieb:
			
		

> ob es sich lohnt oder sinn macht kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ich selbst werde mir das humminbird smartcast rf 15e kaufen . es ist ein echolot welches mann vom ufer aus und vom boot aus benutzen kann . die meinungen hierzugehen allerdingsweit ausseinander ,da ich aber nun mal uferangler bin habe ich hierzu entschieden. der günstigste preis den ich bis jetzt in erfahrung gebracht habe ist 249 € ein ersatzsender nochmal 33€ es gibt es allerdings als rf 10 , rf 20 , rf30 auch günstiger
> 
> wenn du es nicht kennst gib es mal bei google ein da kannste es nachlesen.
> 
> ...


@ banditz:

mal so als tip: schau mal hier  meinst du son teil?


----------



## Bergsieger (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

Ich denke mal das ich mir doch erstmal ein Boot besorge bevor ich mir ein Echolot kaufe.Weil wenn dann angle ich nur vom Ufer aus und da halt nur auf Karpfen oder so.Ein Echolot ist erst lohnenswert wenn ich mir ein Boot besorgt habe.Da ich keinen Hängerführerschein habe dachte ich an ein Gummischlauchboot mit Motor.Ist das was  ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht zu tun. Als ich das erste mal meine Angelfahrt an die Seen Schwedens gemacht habe, hatte ich kein eigenes Boot, dieses habe ich mir gemietet, aber ein Echolot brauchte ich trotzdem. Also du mußt wissen, ob du eins wirklich brauchst, denn ein gutes Echolot kostet gutes Geld und in einem Jahr bekommst du für das Geld wieder eins, das eine Nummer besser ist. Also gut überlegen, ob du es in diesem Jahr noch wirklich brauchst.#h


----------



## Bergsieger (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Echolot*

Kann man denn mit einem Echolot auch vom Rand aus gut angeln ? Macht das jemand von euch


----------

